# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  نمایش معکوس (آیینه ای) گزارش قبل از چاپ در فست ریپورت

## khoshblagh

تازگیها گزارشهای تهیه شده توسط فست ریپورت در پیش نمایش به صورت معکوس نشان داده می شود(مثل اینکه از درون یک آیینه به گزارش نگاه کنید) . البته در چاپ گزارش بدرستی چاپ میشود. به نظر شما علت از چیست؟ متشکرم.

----------


## khoshblagh

با سلام و تبریک سال نو
*ضمن پوزش از سروران گرامی ، من اشتباها نام فست ریپورت را در عنوان نوشته ام . این مشکل در کامپوننت ehLib می باشد. از مدیر تالار تقاضای اصلاح عنوان از فست ریپورت به ehLib  و انتقال به تالار عمومی را دارم. متشکرم*
این هم نمونه نمایش در مانیتور

----------

